
Will PHP last another 20 years? - simonhamp
https://hashnode.com/post/will-php-last-another-20-years-ciihqcd6q003qsm53tj8ptezg
======
coldtea
Absolutely. Actually, the startup scene adopting the latest technology du jour
(J2EE, Rails, Clojure, Node, etc) aside, there's no sign of it stopping down.

